

The Internet of code - psibi
http://www.haskellforall.com/2015/05/the-internet-of-code.html

======
nemo1618
On the subject of super-optimization...

I was imagining a language which would super-optimize only for specific
inputs. As an example, let's say you have a program which solves a Project
Euler problem. The first time you run it, it takes a while. But the next time
you run it, the result is "memoized" (on disk maybe, or embedded into the
source code as a constant) and the program returns the value instantly.

This is similar to compile-time function execution, but there's a tradeoff.
With compile-time execution, you only have to compile and run once, which is
nice. But you also lose some flexibility, because you can't optimize for any
values that are provided at run-time.

~~~
Gabriel439
You can optimize in some cases, even when you don't know what the input would
be.

A great example is the one from the post where `morte` optimizes the function
`#and #True` to the identity function on `#Bool`s even though it doesn't yet
know what the second argument would be.

